# Flying to Melbourne April 17th



## MKDave (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi

Im flying to Melbourne on 17th April and have my first two weeks in Hostel already paid for.

I will be taking around £5,000 (hopefully a little bit more) and I will be on the hunt for work pretty much from the off. I'd rather get working early and then have a holiday at the end of my stay.

My question really is; I want to work as soon as possible. I'm not really fussed about the work that I do, although ideally I'd rather have seasonal work as a last resort. I have no bar experience and can imagine jobs of that nature are difficult to come by without experience. What kinds of work should or could I be looking for? I currently work in an office and I'm in and out of excel all day. I have worked in cafes and clothes shops.

Does anyone have an idea of what kind of work I could get into in Melbourne and also what the availability of jobs is currently like?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Go around cafes and clothing shops then and try to apply door by door. In CBD there are heaps of them. I am sure that it will be a good start although it might not be very profitable.


----------



## accommodationplus (Feb 7, 2011)

I'd have my holiday at the start, as any later you are into winter and cold..but as you have prepaid - do you have a working visa?

You could probably pick up work as a kitchen-hand. This holiday I guess is all about experience, so that will be an experience!!

Not sure what else is available in Melb. Not even sure if there is any seasonal work left by then either .

I know up north, in Queensland things are pretty tight for work. Again, the lower paid jobs hold best prospects.

Good luck!


----------



## MKDave (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks both. I guess I'm going to have to play it by ear until I'm out there. Do you guys have places to help you find work? Like agencies over here?

Thanks


----------



## accommodationplus (Feb 7, 2011)

I would contact the backpackers that you have booked into - they will have local knowledge an probably be able to provide you contact details.


----------

